# Let's get RF people over here!



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

All right, so the 3er board here is appropriately populated but we need to start attracting the 5ers over here to make this a good solid board to come to for 5er information. 

I have to admit that this new style of forum will take some getting used to...there are aspects of RF's forum that I like but I am willing to adjust. :thumbup: 

After all, we get to post more cutesy graphics than are what easily done on RF!  

We can't simply post on RF but to any of the regulars who do post over there that have email addresses, you can ask them to poke there heads in here every once in a while. I have already asked some fellow Bay Area buddies to start frequenting this place.

If we could convince Jim Cash to take a look over here every once in a while, I think that would help out the traffic to this board.

Okay, I'll take my : popcorn: and have a :drink: and watch the fun. 

:neener: Chris :neener:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Chris...



I have a plan.

(hint: it doesn't involve a Bentley Arnage)




:rofl:


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Cutesy graphics, etc.*

The cutesy graphics are actually one of the things I like least about this forum. That and the constant RF bashing of late. Notice that the RF board doesn't spend much time bashing the BF board (with one notable and shameful exception). Also the flame wars (especially SS v. the world) are one of the worst aspects of the RF E39 board and I hate to see that type of dynamic leaking over here. And, as long as I am whining, does everyone over here really need such an ornate signature pic? On the threads here, you have to dig through lots of signature pics (often the same ones over and over) to find the one relevant line of text.

ON THE OTHER HAND, here I am, so I must like something about this place. Perhaps being certain that my post won't be deleted or that the original sponsor won't be banned for failure to render a sufficient tribute...:thumbdwn:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Cutesy graphics, etc.*



sb540 said:


> *The cutesy graphics are actually one of the things I like least about this forum. That and the constant RF bashing of late. Notice that the RF board doesn't spend much time bashing the BF board (with one notable and shameful exception). Also the flame wars (especially SS v. the world) are one of the worst aspects of the RF E39 board and I hate to see that type of dynamic leaking over here. And, as long as I am whining, does everyone over here really need such an ornate signature pic? On the threads here, you have to dig through lots of signature pics (often the same ones over and over) to find the one relevant line of text.
> 
> ON THE OTHER HAND, here I am, so I must like something about this place. Perhaps being certain that my post won't be deleted or that the original sponsor won't be banned for failure to render a sufficient tribute...:thumbdwn: *


you can turn off sigs in your user options


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I agree about the RF bashing.

Not much value in it.

Karma, cause and effect, don't need it.

Thanks for keeping us straight.


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I have just begun to regularly check this board although I registered a while ago. I post on RF and used to on BMW Planet before it disappeared.

RF has become a bit out of control but I check some of the goings on just for fun. There is still some good advice buried there in with the fluff.

I tried to add a sig to my profile but am not sure it worked. I will find out when I submit this post.

Hope more E39 people frequent this board as well. I also own an X5 but it is my wife's car so I do not follow all the X5 boards.

Hope to enjoy posting here.

Steve D


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice to see you posting here Steve!


Btw, I fixed your sig for you.

Nice pic!

:thumbup:


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm a pretty regular lurker around all of the boards, but I find that the 5er board doesn't generate much discussion. In other words, post a comment or question here, and it doesn't get much play time, and few responses.

On the other hand, perhaps I just never post anything of interest.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

kneebiters said:


> *...post a comment or question here, and it doesn't get much play time, and few responses.*


Oh yea?


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks, Jon

Steve D


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

nice to see you here buddy


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> *All right, so the 3er board here is appropriately populated but we need to start attracting the 5ers over here to make this a good solid board to come to for 5er information.
> 
> I have to admit that this new style of forum will take some getting used to...there are aspects of RF's forum that I like but I am willing to adjust. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Chris, I think more RF members view this board than you would believe. RF is a very busy board, and we're always posting there because there is more "action". However, BF is pretty slow (E39 board), so I think most people view the posts, see that there are few responses, and leave.

I like both boards, but there is a HUGE difference between the two. It seems RF is much more fun, and a lot of the people there are...well...well they act obnoxious and far less mature, IMHO. Here, it is not quite as fun as Roadfly, but most of the responses I have seen were intelligent, mature, and this seems like much more of a "cool" (laid-back) environment.

Overall, I think this board would be perfect if there were most posts (from the same type of people currently on here)! I guess you cannot have it all in one bite


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Welcome, Dan! 

Chris


----------



## DDB (Feb 14, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> *Welcome, Dan!
> 
> Chris *


Thanks, Chris. Actually, I have lurked here for awhile, but I am seldom compelled to post. I really hate the format (smilies, graphics, etc), so I find it too cumbersome to reply if I actually have something to say.

Every forum has limitations, but this one has to be my least favorite.

~ DDB


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DDB said:


> *Thanks, Chris. Actually, I have lurked here for awhile, but I am seldom compelled to post. I really hate the format (smilies, graphics, etc), so I find it too cumbersome to reply if I actually have something to say.
> 
> Every forum has limitations, but this one has to be my least favorite.
> 
> ~ DDB *


With the user's control panel you can turn off 
most of the features that are bothering you.

"Turn off" sigs, avatars, ...etc.

..Just a thought...


----------



## DDB (Feb 14, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *With the user's control panel you can turn off
> most of the features that are bothering you.*


Thanks for the info, Jon. Now if only I could get rid of the smilies!

~ DDB


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

DDB said:


> *Thanks for the info, Jon. Now if only I could get rid of the smilies!
> 
> ~ DDB *


Why do that otherwise you'll miss me being a total:violent: :asshole: 
LOL
welcome to the unbiased board.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

jzdinan540i said:


> *Why do that otherwise you'll miss me being a total:violent: :asshole:
> LOL
> welcome to the unbiased board. *


JZ, no matter what he does, he cannot possibly miss the opportunity to be one of those!


----------



## krispykreme (Mar 11, 2003)

how about some care picture? Must generate tons of traffic.:bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I split the SS parts into this thread but messed up and left two posts out of the original split. Sorry SS and rumatt. I have requested that the two threads be merged back into one in the flame forum.

edit:
The 2 posts have been merged. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *I split the SS parts into this thread but messed up and left two posts out of the original split. Sorry SS and rumatt. I have requested that the two threads be merged back into one in the flame forum.
> 
> edit:
> The 2 posts have been merged. Thanks for your patience. *


Doesn't matter...I wasn't going to post more on the topic anyhow! Thx...


----------

